# Help with cleaning rect. bottles



## blackbird (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey guys I have had a tumbler a few years now and have mainly cleaned round bottles and a few square ones. How should I go about cleaning a large rect. shaped bottle? It is about 2 1/2" thick and 4 '" wide 12" tall. I have both a 4" and 6" tube. I guess I will have to use the 6" tube as the bottle fits to close in the 4" tube. I am unsure of how much copper to use on the outside. When the bottle is laying on it's side in the tube should the copper touch the bottle when it is not turning? Should I do the inside and out at the same time? What speed do I turn it. I have 0-90 RPM available. Sould I run it real slow?
 I tried to turn a Mrs Allens bottle once and the corners of the bottle got ground up badly.I guess to much copper or something. Any advise would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 28, 2006)

The botttle needs to turn on the slow speed, 35 to 45 rpms. form the big pully to the small. make the small pully bigger or the big one smaller, big to small == fast--- small to big == slow
  fill it just like the round ones, half way inside and outside. 

 the corners will be the hardest part to get clean. You may have to turn it longer to get it done. 
 did you turn the allens on fast. 
 it should not hurt the corners on slow, I can see it happening on fast. do the inside and outside at the same time, the 6" tube is best, you need enough clearence for the copper to move.
 when I get my end over end tumblers built and the design down I will make them available to the public,
 the end over end tumblers do great wonders on necks and tight corners.

 rick


----------



## blackbird (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Rick for the replie. If you only fill the copper half way up the bottle how will it hit the neck of the bottle when it is laying down.I have tried the half way thing before and the necks never get cleaned. Should the copper be going over the top of the bottle as it spins or just up a ways and then fall back down? Jim


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 28, 2006)

fill it more then half way. I always do to make sure i get the neck good, plus you will have trouble with the inside of the neck. just let it turn for 3 more days. it should get it. DONT OVER FILL THE INSIDE IT WILL JAM IN THE NECK, then you wont get any action for tumbling.

 I will have my end over end tumblers built soon. by may, they work wonders on necks.

 rick


----------

